
What should I do about my client's unrealistic expectations? - tommaxwell
So a few days I got my first client on Elance. Now, I know some of you are going to say that I should have expected this to happen, but it was just supplementary while I go to meetups and try to find clients that way.<p>Basically, I submitted a proposal and the client responded proposing a lower hourly rate as I had no feedback and had stated that getting a good rating was more important to me. I saw this as reasonable, and promptly accepted. However, the scope and expectations of the client quickly changed.<p>The client originally asked for someone that could make it a few clean, simple pages in CSS and HTML for his project (he has another freelancer doing the backend). But today after sending him the screenshot of a first draft (which I thought was pretty close to a final version), he replied by saying things like "I realize this is a very rough draft, but the final version will look as good as &#60;insert big company site in same industry), or better, right? This change of scope, along with the low rate, is simply unreasonable, even for me as a new freelancer.<p>I'm really unsure of what I should do. I could build what this client is asking for, but definitely not in the timeframe or rate that was agreed on. Should I kill the project before things get worse? Should I try and explain this to her/him and try to find a resolution? If so, how should I go about doing it (we only communicate through email, the client prefers that)
======
tptacek
Sites like Elance are a race to the bottom. Real clients don't haggle over the
cost of HTML design; they're not spending "their" money, and the only two
metrics they have are (a) not spending so much money that they look like
idiots and (b) a successful outcome for the project. Those clients can find
(a) on Elance, but not (b), not reliably, and a failed project that costs $1
is much more harmful to a real client than a successful project that cost 2x
what it could have.

So my point is: your Elance reputation doesn't matter at all, because you
can't sustainably freelance on Elance, and nobody you want to work for gives a
shit about your Elance reputation.

If you want the money, deliver what the client asked for; otherwise, write
this one off as an inexpensive education.

~~~
larrys
"and the only two metrics they have are (a) not spending so much money that
they look like idiots and (b) a successful outcome for the project."

Absolutely. Having founded (and sold) a printing and graphics company pre-
internet the saying back then was "price, quality, speed" pick any two. (Which
is used in many businesses obviously).

The only customers worth having really were covered by "a" and "b". You made
money on them as you slowly were able to inch up the pricing after initially
getting a foot in the door.

The only exception I can think of is when we did government work where the
only thing that mattered was price with one exception: If you delivered for
the bidding agent they were more likely to call you for projects that they had
on short notice where the price wasn't as relevant [1] which is because of
"b". Which more or less continues to prove the point you made.

Add: [1] They could pick who the bidders were so they could steer work to a
favored bidder if they wanted to.

------
saturdayplace
Agreeing with other people in here: <big company site> cost <big company> more
money and time than your client is paying. It's fair to tell him so. Possibly
he'll agree and re-negotiate your rate up, but I doubt it. This sounds like
one of patio11's pathological customers, whom you're better off without. I'm
not sure what that does to your Elance reputation though.

Now, I don't have any Elance experience so take the following with grain of
salt. If you're still interested in trying to source clients there, you might
try raising your rate to something you'd prefer. In fact, raise your rates to
something that seems outrageous to you. If you're competent at all you're
probably undercharging. The higher rate will attract a different breed of
client who won't balk so long as you have a portfolio of work you can point at
as an example of what you're capable of.

All this advise is obviously colored by my current situation. I've got a great
day job, but I moonlight occasionally. I bid much higher rates than most
people who come to me (by word of mouth) are expecting. Because I value my
free time, I bid high enough on projects that if the prospect actually engages
me I won't regret losing the free time. And if they walk away, hey, more time
for me to work on my own stuff.

------
CyberFonic
Some clients are assholes who exploit the naivety of novice freelancers.

You could respond that to look like <big company site> you'll have to charge
what <big company> paid for theirs.

------
nicsantana
I have to agree with amitagarwalx. You should revisit your statement of work.
I've been doing some work at Ad Agencies and this happens all the time
especially now with Brands wanting agencies to build sites, ecommerce, etc.

I remember one time we agreed to do a project for peanuts so we could use
project as a case study. It was a creative fit for us. Shortly after the
client wanted three additional features that were not agreed upon, I quickly
had the conversation with them and told them this was outside of the scope and
it was going to be additional and gave them the costs. They ended up going
with only one (1) of the three features and agreed to pay the additional fee.

My point is if you're trying to build body of work agree to parameters you're
comfortable with. If you feel like you're being taken advantage of then walk
away. You can turn work away. It's best to be upfront, you want to build a
good working relationship with everyone but not EVERYONE is going to be good
client. It's important to manage their expectations.

If your client is unaware of front-end technologies then make him/her aware of
the process. In fact have them prototype it first so you have fewer changes
later on.

------
amitagarwalx
1\. immediately change the mode of conversation... emails are first step
towards such failures. [imagine your doctor treating you through emails]

2\. was there a requirement document / product backlog? if yes.. then revisit
it. if no, then perhaps, time to go back to the war-room and create one. see
what could be accomplished and what all has changed

3\. since your motive behind accepting the proposal was to build reputation
(knowing the risks) see whats suits you the best... saving the reputation by
slogging or starting afresh. it is not a sin to lose if you can draw positives
out of it.

4\. negotiate with the client.. build a mutual expectation level... start with
small piece of working AND acceptable output and keep on enhancing it.

5\. note down the learning so far... look out for new projects!!

------
arjunbajaj
Why don't you try telling him the same thing. That you need more time and more
money to do this project. Maybe he'll understand...

------
amitagarwalx
on a comic note, <big company site> as in Lehman Bros. in late 20s or as
Google in early 90s

